# Please Pray For My Mom



## geniebeanie (Apr 23, 2009)

She had a heart attack or a stroke today, is in a medically induce coma on a ventalor.  The doctors ran test and will know more in 24 to 48 hours.  She is 87 and I hope to have her a while  longer.


----------



## gina1230 (Nov 29, 2009)

Wow, I'm really sorry.  I'll definitely be keeping your family in my prayers.


----------



## Monique (Jul 31, 2010)

I'm so sorry. You'll both be in my thoughts.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Geniebeanie-

Praying for your mom and your family. Keep us posted. And you can post in the Prayer Thread in the One Year Bible Book Klub section:
http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,7085.0.html

Betsy


----------



## momilp (Jan 11, 2010)

Sending healing thoughts for your mom and a big cyber hug for you. Please, let us know how she fares.


----------



## CrystalMarcos (Dec 27, 2011)

May the peace that surpasses all understanding be with you and your family during this time.


----------



## Annalog (Dec 28, 2008)

Hugs for you and healing thoughts for your mom.


----------



## NS (Jul 8, 2011)

So sorry. Prayers to your Mom.


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

I sure will. Just said a prayer for your mom and for you.  Please be sure to follow the link that Betsy gave you to our OYB prayer thread.


----------



## MichelleR (Feb 21, 2009)

My thoughts are with you, and I'm hoping for the best.


----------



## Maryann Christine (May 18, 2011)

I said a prayer for your mom. No matter how much we grow up, a mom is still a mom.


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

Prayers and best wishes for you, your mother and the rest of your family.


----------



## 908tracy (Dec 15, 2009)

Prayers for your Mother and you during this difficult time. So sorry.


----------



## Jorja Tabu (Feb 6, 2012)

Praying for you and yours, so sorry for this difficult time.


----------



## Aris Whittier (Sep 21, 2010)

I too just said a prayer for you, your mom, and your family. Hang in there...


----------



## Ruby296 (Nov 1, 2008)

I'm so sorry to hear this. Sending prayers & good thoughts to your mom & your entire family.


----------



## geniebeanie (Apr 23, 2009)

Just came from the hospital, still on the ventalator but they started to stop the drugs keeping her in the medically induce coma.  They also started taking the thermo blanket off and raising her temp slowly.    So tomorrow I will know more and will let you know.  Thank you for the prayers for Mom.  She is very religious.


----------



## 13500 (Apr 22, 2010)

Sending positive thoughts your way, geniebeanie.


----------



## Aris Whittier (Sep 21, 2010)

Thanks for the update. I hope today is a better day....


----------



## Ann Herrick (Sep 24, 2010)

Sending prayers, good thoughts and hugs.


----------



## geniebeanie (Apr 23, 2009)

God took my mom in his arms today and took her home.  She never breathed or woke up when removed from the ventalator.  She never suff ered  and I find comfort that  she is at peace.  Heart broken but you have to trust God.      He decided that her journey on earth is done and she is with him.


----------



## loonlover (Jul 4, 2009)

Thoughts and prayers heading your way.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Thinking of you and your family, geaniebeanie...

Betsy


----------



## 25803 (Oct 24, 2010)

geniebeanie said:


> God took my mom in his arms today and took her home. She never breathed or woke up when removed from the ventalator. She never suff ered and I find comfort that she is at peace. Heart broken but you have to trust God. He decided that her journey on earth is done and she is with him.


Oh, Genie, I'm so sorry to hear this. I lost my mom nearly 5 years ago. A day doesn't pass when I don't miss her, but I know she's in God's arms and I am sure your mom is there beside her. I'm sending hugs and prayers for you and your family.


----------



## StephenLivingston (May 10, 2011)

Positive prayer sent, best wishes, Stephen Livingston.


----------



## 908tracy (Dec 15, 2009)

I'm so sorry geniebeanie. Please accept my condolences.


----------



## tsilver (Aug 9, 2010)

Take comfort in the fact that your mom didn't have to lay around in pain.


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

geniebeanie said:


> God took my mom in his arms today and took her home. She never breathed or woke up when removed from the ventalator. She never suff ered and I find comfort that she is at peace. Heart broken but you have to trust God. He decided that her journey on earth is done and she is with him.


I'm so sorry to hear of your loss, geniebeanie. I lost my mother the same way (never breathed or woke up after she was taken off the ventilator) 24 years ago, and I still remember the feeling of loss and the heartache. Please know that you and your family continue to be in my prayers.


----------



## D/W (Dec 29, 2010)

I am very sorry to hear of your loss, geniebeanie.


----------



## MichelleR (Feb 21, 2009)

Genie,
I'm so sorry. I know what a horrible blow it is, as I lost my mother a few years ago. If you need to talk, please PM me.


----------



## SongbirdVB (Nov 18, 2008)

I'm so sorry for your loss, Genie.


----------



## Aris Whittier (Sep 21, 2010)

Genie, I'm so sorry. Hang in there...


----------



## JimC1946 (Aug 6, 2009)

My mom died three years ago at age 88 under almost identical circumstances, so I know something of what you're going through. Our thoughts and prayers are for you and your family.


----------



## Kristine Cayne (Aug 16, 2011)

My deepest condolences to you and your family. Losing a mother is one of life's worst challenges.

~Kristine


----------



## 13500 (Apr 22, 2010)

So sorry, geniebeanie. You and your family are in my thoughts.


----------



## balaspa (Dec 27, 2009)

All of the best to your and your family.


----------



## ChadMck (Feb 25, 2011)

I will keep your family in my thoughts and prayers, as words aren't really adequate for what you're going through. Hope everything turns out for the best.


----------



## Ruby296 (Nov 1, 2008)

Geniebeanie, I am so very sorry to hear of your loss. You have my deepest condolences. I will keep you all in my prayers.


----------



## geniebeanie (Apr 23, 2009)

This is the first time I  had a chance to post.  Mom was laid to rest on Monday,  She looked  very beautiful and peacefull.  She was not there because  what was my mom is in heaven.    The service was beautifiul and she had loads of people that knew her come.  I did not know quite a  lot of them.  She really reached a lot of people her life.  She loved and was loved.  My dad suffered from cancer over ten years.  I am so glad that God took her home and she didnot suffer.  Thank you for the prayers and good thoughts for Mom.  My real name is Genevieve Thompson, I am on Face book and if you want to see pictures of Mom and my family,feel free to friend me.    I am going through Mom's things and found thousands of old photos of my family.  A last gift from Mom.  I just started putting them on facebook, this is going to be a long project.  There are a lot of them I have never seen.  My oldest brother died in 1999 from Lukemia and I am sharing the pictures with his daugther and two sons.  My niece is so thrilled seeing them.  Glad I made her so happy.Thank you for the prayers for Mom.


----------



## Kimberly Llewellyn (Aug 18, 2011)

So sorry to hear the sad news. I am sending prayers your way.


----------



## momilp (Jan 11, 2010)

Genevieve, I'm very sorry to hear of your loss; please accept my deepest condolences.


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

My condolences to you.


----------



## Ann Herrick (Sep 24, 2010)

My deepest sympathy on your loss.


----------



## CrystalMarcos (Dec 27, 2011)

My prayers for comfort during your time of loss.


----------



## Lisa Grace (Jul 3, 2011)

geniebeanie said:


> God took my mom in his arms today and took her home. She never breathed or woke up when removed from the ventalator. She never suff ered and I find comfort that she is at peace. Heart broken but you have to trust God. He decided that her journey on earth is done and she is with him.


I'm sorry for your loss. I'm praying God continues to give you His peace.


----------



## HeatherG (Aug 6, 2011)

Losing a mom is really hard.  My thoughts and prayers are with you and your family.  May you find lots of great memories as you carry on.


----------

